# Who uses IPA for glass?



## thejagtech (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all, was wondering, does anyone else use IPA for glass, including inside. Obviously being alcahol, it cuts through the grime, but who else uses it and how do you think it compares to a dedicated car glass cleaner?

Many thanks


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

For doing inside windows its a winner. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I use it inside and it's better and cheaper than off the shelf stuff.


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

What ratio do you use ? I am using it 50/50 diluted with water but I get smearing on glass and bodywork...


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

I use it neat and use it on everything glass paintwork plastics.... I also use it to clean most household surfaces.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nivaue said:


> What ratio do you use ? I am using it 50/50 diluted with water but I get smearing on glass and bodywork...


Try using a fresh MF cloth one thats not contaminated with anything else or use less ipa, a light mist not a full on blast spray if you see what i mean :thumb:
[ i mix mine with glass cleaner ]


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

98% IPA I'm using diluted 1:1 with water, you could go down to 1:4 safely especially if you use demin water.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

If applying sealants or anti fog products I tend to use it 50/50 and rather than apply direct to the glass, use blue centre feed roll or kitchen roll and apply direct to that then clean the glass that way, no spillages, misplaced spray and very little used.
Quick final buff with a clean microfibre.


----------



## ksg10 (Aug 29, 2010)

dennis said:


> For doing inside windows its a winner. :thumb:





bigmc said:


> I use it inside and it's better and cheaper than off the shelf stuff.


Why just the insides? Is there anything wrong with using it outside? on the windscreen for example.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

We use it neat if applying a dedicated glass sealant afterwards (on cloth then window then buff with a clean dry side).

Regular glass cleaner for normal inside window duties and after washing.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

ksg10 said:


> Why just the insides? Is there anything wrong with using it outside? on the windscreen for example.


I use aquawax on the outside


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Isn't IPA harmful to the tint for inside windows?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

ksg10 said:


> Why just the insides? Is there anything wrong with using it outside? on the windscreen for example.


Insides can some time be greasy or have a film of nicotine in car that have been smoked in, i never have problems with glass on the outside as they always get a good clean along with normal washing procedures.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know the exact chemistry but IPA doesn't have any detergent in it as such so there are quite a lot of deposits which it will not sort out. Glass cleaners may or may not have additional detergent to make them better at the job.

Bit like trying to use panel wipe to get soil based stains off your paintwork, it simply doesn't work.


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

ashk said:


> I use it neat and use it on everything glass paintwork plastics.... I also use it to clean most household surfaces.


I'd be wary of using it neat on plastics unless you are using it purely as a cleaner, you'll need to use a suitable trim dressing once you're done


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

does ipa remove the likes of rainx etc?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Probably not straight off, with a bit of scrubbing with a cloth it may take a lot of it away.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

MAUI said:


> Isn't IPA harmful to the tint for inside windows?


No. The tint is in the middle laminate layer of your frontscreen...The 2 other layers are just clear glass. Side windows and rear are tempered galss so the tint will be in the heat process during manufacture.

Ipa wont be harmfull at all to glass, unless you have any products on it, eg, rain-x, fog-x, etc.

I use 99% IPA, after claying on glass before I put a rain repellant on.

Steve


----------



## fergy69 (Mar 30, 2008)

ive used it on car windows inside and useful around the home with a 1:1 mix with distilled water


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

mkv said:


> No. The tint is in the middle laminate layer of your frontscreen...The 2 other layers are just clear glass. Side windows and rear are tempered galss so the tint will be in the heat process during manufacture.
> 
> Ipa wont be harmfull at all to glass, unless you have any products on it, eg, rain-x, fog-x, etc.
> 
> ...


Front windscreens should have no tint to them, (except a sun strip) I think the poster is refering to windows that have been tinted using aftermarket film, in which case I would advise against using IPA.


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

G2 is a good IPA.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

PJM said:


> Front windscreens should have no tint to them, (except a sun strip) I think the poster is refering to windows that have been tinted using aftermarket film, in which case I would advise against using IPA.


Most front windscreens do have a tint.

Haven't you ever seen how green a windscreen looks when you look at it wet when it has some form of rain repellent applied?

Also, Renault, Vauxhall etc have heat-reflective windscreens which are tinted.

:thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

PJM said:


> Front windscreens should have no tint to them, (except a sun strip) I think the poster is refering to windows that have been tinted using aftermarket film, in which case I would advise against using IPA.


Yes, if its aftermarket window film, then Id shy away from using IPA. The post is a bit ambiguous in the way it reads.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Use it at 1:1 with de-ionised water for pretty much everything now. Glass, paint and plastics. 

Fantastic at cleaning glasses too :lol:


----------



## 30301 (Mar 26, 2007)

Would you use IPA before a dedecated window cleaner on inside glass?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Jonny_McC said:


> G2 is a good IPA.


G2 is IPA


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

30301 said:


> Would you use IPA before a dedecated window cleaner on inside glass?


Many window cleaner have IPA as component. I add some ipa on Megs glass cleaner when i need more "bite" on very greasy glass.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

G220 said:


> I don't know the exact chemistry but IPA doesn't have any detergent in it as such so there are quite a lot of deposits which it will not sort out. Glass cleaners may or may not have additional detergent to make them better at the job.
> 
> Bit like trying to use panel wipe to get soil based stains off your paintwork, it simply doesn't work.


never thought of it like that, so thanks.
I dilute with water 50/50 and the missus uses it on the worktops, windows, shower, mirrors ect


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

i thought you were supposed to clean tinted windows (film type) with an alcohol based cleaner. as other stuff could affect the film?

im sure there has been threads about this in the past.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

MAUI said:


> G2 is IPA


Do you mean Gtechniq G2 is pure IPA? I've had this suspicion.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Jonny_McC said:


> G2 is a good IPA.





MAUI said:


> G2 is IPA





Mike_T said:


> Do you mean Gtechniq C2 is pure IPA? I've had this suspicion.


Surely there's a bit of a misunderstanding/mix-up here?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

DW58 said:


> Surely there's a bit of a misunderstanding/mix-up here?


Stupid error there, I obviously mean G2, not C2. Corected. So, is or is not G2 just plain IPA?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> Stupid error there, I obviously mean G2, not C2. Corected. So, is or is not G2 just plain IPA?


If it looks, smells and work like ipa, it must be ipa.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It's called residue remover, and I would use it to remove residue, so it very well may be. Who cares?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> Stupid error there, I obviously mean G2, not C2. Corected. So, is or is not G2 just plain IPA?


GTechniq don't appear to list G2 any longer - perhaps it's been discontinued.



MAUI said:


> If it looks, smells and work like ipa, it must be ipa.


:thumb:



alan_mcc said:


> It's called residue remover, and I would use it to remove residue, so it very well may be. Who cares?


The residue? 

G2 has got a more exclusive ring to it than common old IPA


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

330ci said:


> does ipa remove the likes of rainx etc?


I have the same question


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> It's called residue remover, and I would use it to remove residue, so it very well may be. Who cares?


I do care, because if G2 is just IPA, I could use IPA instead of it... :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> I do care, because if G2 is just IPA, I could use IPA instead of it... :thumb:


I don't think there's the option any longer as GTechniq don't have G2 listed on their website at present


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

G2 come with G1 and i remember that gtechrob wrote that is just Isopropyl alcohol (IPA)


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

the new chemical guys glass sealant smells like IPA 

it's dawn good though :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

ercapoccia said:


> G2 come with G1 and i remember that gtechrob wrote that is just Isopropyl alcohol (IPA)


Thanks for conforming mate! :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> the new chemical guys glass sealant smells like IPA
> 
> it's dawn good though :thumb:


Another nanotech? :speechles


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

not to sure mate, i got sent it as a freebie, 

it takes 10 min to apply and has been on the van for about 3 months in the harsh weather working really well :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

DW58 said:


> I don't think there's the option any longer as GTechniq don't have G2 listed on their website at present


My mistake, and more to the point I have G1 which I haven't used yet - didn't notice the bottles marked "G2" in the bag


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> I do care, because if G2 is just IPA, I could use IPA instead of it... :thumb:


AFAIK it's free with G1, that's also why it doesn't appear on the site.

Do you not want free IPA?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> AFAIK it's free with G1, that's also why it doesn't appear on the site.
> 
> Do you not want free IPA?


Thats right mate but I got 100 ml of G1 and free 100 ml bottle of G2, which is a bit unequal. That's why I am interested in some substitite.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Indian Pale Ale.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> Thats right mate but I got 100 ml of G1 and free 100 ml bottle of G2, which is a bit unequal. That's why I am interested in some substitite.


How about they just send you the G1 and that's it? 
Why are you complaining?


----------



## 30301 (Mar 26, 2007)

Used IPA neat on the inside windows yesterday..good cleaning, however I now have 'watertype marks' on the one window.

Should I try cleaning with IPA to get rid of?


----------

